# Cobia report.



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I took my kids tubeing/ Cobia fishing yesterday. We left Lynhaven about 10:00 . They wanted to get the fishing over with so they could tube. That's girls for you. By 10:30 I was looking at two fifty pounders. I threw an Eel at them and thay both went for it. My 15 year old landed it in about 30 min. Next we saw a pair that were around 50 and 75 pounds. My 7 year old was up so I had to pull the Eel away from the big girl so the smaller fish could get it. With a lot of help she had one about 55 to 60 lbs in the boat and they were ready to tube....On the trip to the tubing grounds I must have ran over 10 Cobia. I have no dought we could have caught a dozen Cobia yesterday. There is nothing like watching a big old Cobia roll an Eel.. On a side note the first one yesterday swallowed my pliers while I was trying to un hook it. I had to get them back after I cleaned it.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Where were you sight fishing at. Fished all day today and only saw one fish on the CY buoy. talked to others that didnt see a fish all day around the 4th island/high rise area all the way to the york channel. we did manage to get a keeper flounded and two nice spanish though


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice way to get the kids hooked into fishing.. Good report.. Thanks


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Location*

Tide lines in the middle bay.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work Rat, one of these days I am gonna get out there with you.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Great work.


----------

